# Switching to and From Classic View with a Registry Edit



## des000 (May 30, 2008)

I was searching everywhere for this on search engines, and I couldn't find the answer anywhere, at least not directly. Appearently people don't tend to know this, and it may or may not be needed regularly.

I wanted to know it, because I'm learning that I can automate things by customizing the Files and Settings Transfer Wizard, and I'm adding that key as one of the saved options, for convienience to me. But it took a long time to find. Here is where I finally, found the answer: http://www.msfn.org/board/lofiversion/index.php/t74418.html, which has a link to here: http://www.msfn.org/board/Large-Icon-View-Classic-t38289.html.

Now I'll tell it directly. The key is found here, and it is switched as shown here:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\WebView\BarricadedFolders
* shell:ControlPanelFolder (REG_DWORD)
* 1 is Category View
* 0 is Classic View

I found it now, and it's very useful to me for what I wanted. I'm posting it here now, for the benifit of others who may be also looking for the same thing, even if for a different reason.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm struggling with the need to switch between the two modes.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Me too


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've always set XP to classic .......but then, I don't stare at my desktop icons that often


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I used to do classic, until I had to work on a bunch of "corporate" systems where you couldn't change that  so, I got used to the "new" look  Now, I find myself getting on someone's system, and changing if FROM classic


----------

